# Hello, I'm buying a new Honda snow blower soon



## Rocktaco (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi All, great forum you have here. I am getting ready to pull the trigger on a new Honda HS1332TA, but before I do I thought I would ask if I should wait for the 2014 models to come out? 

I'm not sure if I can wait that long, but if they'll be available soon I'll hold off. I recently sold my 26" Troy-built track drive storm wich honestly did the job, but ever since buying a new Honda generator (EU6500is) I knew I had to have a Honda snow blower!

Any suggestions as to when the new models come out or if there will be any new features?

Thanks everyone,

Robert


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

I dont know about Honda specifically, but for most snowblower brands, the 2014's are out now..They generally come out in September..try your local Honda dealer! see what they have to say..

Scot


----------



## Rocktaco (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks for the reply Scot, sometimes the obvious eludes me. I'll ask before I swipe the card.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I can't help with a Honda snow blower since I have never used one. I will give one piece of advice to you for future reference. Don't sell the old one until after you get the new one. 

Obviously that doesn't always work out if you need the space / money before getting the new one, but it would give you a little more time to shop around.


----------



## Rocktaco (Sep 24, 2013)

Shryp said:


> I can't help with a Honda snow blower since I have never used one. I will give one piece of advice to you for future reference. Don't sell the old one until after you get the new one.
> 
> Obviously that doesn't always work out if you need the space / money before getting the new one, but it would give you a little more time to shop around.


Come on man, we all know the honda machines are superior in everyway!


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Hondas are harder to turn.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Rocktaco said:


> Come on man, we all know the honda machines are superior in everyway!


There are some folks would maybe debate you on that statement.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

I can not say anything negative about that snow blower.
Sweet machine!!!

I would just ask the dealer themselves if there are any new tricks to turning it around? Otherwise....Go For it!!!

Just typed HS1332TA in you tube and found this video...
Holy Moly that blasts snow.


----------



## Rocktaco (Sep 24, 2013)

Simplicity Solid 22 said:


> I can not say anything negative about that snow blower.
> Sweet machine!!!
> 
> I would just ask the dealer themselves if there are any new tricks to turning it around? Otherwise....Go For it!!!
> ...


Yup, there are quiet a few of them on Youtube, but that is one of the best.

I'll be giving the dealer a call today, he was out sick yesterday so hopefully he is back today. I'll let you all know what I find out.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Rocktaco said:


> Hi All, great forum you have here. I am getting ready to pull the trigger on a new Honda HS1332TA, but before I do I thought I would ask if I should wait for the 2014 models to come out?
> 
> Any suggestions as to when the new models come out or if there will be any new features?


Unlike cars, motorcycles, etc., a lot of power equipment products like snowblowers don't necessarily have "model years." Honda snow blowers, for example, have K-codes (e.g. version numbers). Starting with K0, significant changes cause the K-code to increment. Some products never get past K0, while some Honda mowers are at K9. 

In the case of the HS1332TA, it is at the K0 version. It is very similar to the model it replaced in the line-up, the HS1132TA, which had a slightly smaller engine. The HS1332TA has a lot more standard features, including a work light, taller handlebars, improved anti-icing parts, and individual choke and throttle controls. 

You local Honda snow blower dealer can confirm, but it appears the HS1332TA will not have any changes for the coming season. 

Find a dealer at this link: *Find A Honda Dealer*


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Unlike cars, motorcycles, etc., a lot of power equipment products like snowblowers don't necessarily have "model years." Honda snow blowers, for example, have K-codes (e.g. version numbers). Starting with K0, significant changes cause the K-code to increment. Some products never get past K0, while some Honda mowers are at K9.
> 
> In the case of the HS1332TA, it is at the K0 version. It is very similar to the model it replaced in the line-up, the HS1132TA, which had a slightly smaller engine. The HS1332TA has a lot more standard features, including a work light, taller handlebars, improved anti-icing parts, and individual choke and throttle controls.
> 
> ...


Every video I have seen with a Honda snow blower shows them shooting the snow out like a snow cannon. Honda must make some of the most bad ass snow blowers around. I put a Predator 212cc and a home made impeller kit on my 1996 MTD 5/22 Yard machine and it shoots out the snow really well too. Honda engines are renown for their quiet operation and abundant torque and they make great snow blower engines.


----------



## Rocktaco (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks Robert, Great information!


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Robert are there any tricks to turning a tracked Honda like the one being mentioned around easier or is it just getting use to the controls???


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Unlike cars, motorcycles, etc., a lot of power equipment products like snowblowers don't necessarily have "model years." Honda snow blowers, for example, have K-codes (e.g. version numbers). Starting with K0, significant changes cause the K-code to increment. Some products never get past K0, while some Honda mowers are at K9.
> 
> In the case of the HS1332TA, it is at the K0 version. It is very similar to the model it replaced in the line-up, the HS1132TA, which had a slightly smaller engine. The HS1332TA has a lot more standard features, including a work light, taller handlebars, improved anti-icing parts, and individual choke and throttle controls.
> 
> ...


The manufacturers might not give them model years, but they still have them anyway!  just based on what year they came out..

yes, the same model might come out for several years in a row, completely unchanged from one year to the next..So even if Honda (or any manufacturer) doesnt specifically say "this one is a 2012 model year, this one is a 2013, this one is a 2014" we, as owners, still like to know that information, just so we know how old a specific machine is..snowblower or engine model and/or serial numbers can usually give us the model year..

Scot


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Simplicity Solid 22 said:


> Robert are there any tricks to turning a tracked Honda like the one being mentioned around easier or is it just getting use to the controls???


Practice. They can be a chore to turn, no doubt about it. Use as much leverage as you can at the handlebars (think of a short vs. long wrench) to maximize results.


----------



## FairfieldCT (Nov 8, 2013)

It really is a shame Honda insists on forcing the track drive on customers that want their large 13hp blower. Unless you have an extremely steep driveway, the wheeled machines are INFINITELY easier to turn around and move about. 

My local dealer had the 9hp 28" in both wheel and track models. The difference in meneuverability was night and day. The wheeled machine has good balance. The tracked machine loses ALL balance and mechanical advantage and is impossible. 

I know two fit, strong, young guys that just had to have the Honda track machine that sold them after the first season because they were such tanks.

Its a shame really, because all the Honda products are beautifully built.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Not trying to steer you away if you have your heart set on a Honda, but if you want tracks and steering is an issue, the new Ariens tracked models have the auto-turn feature which makes turning on a dime effortless. Just sayin'.


----------



## Saint Paul (Dec 6, 2013)

I would not automatically assume Hondas are the absolutely best snowblowers. 

I ran Toros for years, and finally tired of a constant stream of mechanical problems. Every one I know who owns a Honda raves about it, and some have been using the same machine for 10-15 years. 

So, I finally decided to buy a HS 928 a couple of years ago, and paid nearly twice as much as a comparably sized Toro (Honda and Toro are the dominant brands in my area). 

I have pretty much had nothing but grief with the HS 928; breaking shear pins are a major headache (Toros don't use shear pins), and there have been a fairly constant series of other nettlesome problems (linkages, chute freezing up, etc.). 

Perhaps all manufacturers are trying to shave pennies off costs, so none of the newer machines are as sturdy and reliable as the older ones. 

But I hate watching the snow come down and wondering what problem will crop up this time.


----------



## Runner50 (Jan 21, 2013)

Saint Paul,
Any idea why you're breaking shear pins so much?


----------



## Saint Paul (Dec 6, 2013)

Runner50 said:


> Saint Paul,
> Any idea why you're breaking shear pins so much?


No I don't. It is certainly NOT because I am running into anything (newspapers, rocks, even chunks of ice,) that would jam up the blades. 

I have been using shear pins made by Honda.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Just for the record, Toros *do* use shear pins.
see this thread:

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...on/3274-ariens-24-vs-toro-powermax-724-a.html

Scot


----------

